# Scott Scale RC JR 24



## lewapitti (30. Dezember 2017)

Nach längerer Recherche stehe vor dem Kauf des Scott Scale RC JR 24 für meinen Sohnemann.
Mich wundert allerdings, dass dieses Rad hier im Forum kaum Erwähnung findet. Warum?
Ich würde den ggf. vorhandenen Haken gern vor dem Kauf kennen...


----------



## KIV (30. Dezember 2017)

Insgesamt ist das Rad schon sehr okay, insbesondere die Rahmenform mit Knick im Oberrohr für eine niedrige Überstandshöhe finde ich sehr okay. 
Auch die 1x10 Schaltung ist ne gute Lösung.
Nur das Gewicht finde ich für 24" mit Starrgabel um 1,5kg zu hoch und würde mich daher eher für ein Pyrobike entscheiden. Wir sind bei unserem 24S mit den Vbrakes sehr gut zurecht gekommen, das wäre mE das einzige Argument für das Scott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (30. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
ist wie bei einigen ,,Markenanbietern'' so. Grundsätzlich o.k., aber aus meiner Sicht zu schwer für das Geld.

Plus:
10-fach
Überstandshöhe
breite Reifen

Minus:
Gewicht 
Übersetzung würde ich eher 11-40 oder 42 wählen

Neutral:
Disc halte ich bei 24 für unnötig - stört mich aber auch nicht

Unklar:
Kurbellänge und Q-faktor wäre für mich noch ein wichtiges Kriterium

Ich wäre auch bei Pyro oder alternativ Kubike.


----------



## lewapitti (30. Dezember 2017)

ja - leichter geht immer, aber das Budget gibt eben nur 700€ her.
Pyro gucke ich nochmal...


----------



## kc85 (30. Dezember 2017)

Ein Pyro 24 kostet 595,- EUR. Dazu ein 1x10-Umbau (ggf. mit ein paar Teilen vom Gebrauchtmarkt, 10-fach-Teile bekommt man da recht häufig und günstig, weil alle auf 11-fach oder mehr umbauen) und schon hat man was leichtes und das Budget wird trotzdem nicht überschritten.

kc85


----------



## lewapitti (30. Dezember 2017)

8,55 kg sind wirklich anständig!
Mit Umbau auf Discs und 1x10/11 kommen paar 100g dazu, aber mind. 1 kg unter dem Standard-Scott sollte es bleiben. hmm...
ich will/ kann halt nicht selbst schrauben...


----------



## KIV (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde es so lassen, wie es ist. Bei unserem Rad hatte ich ne 9fach Kassette mit 8fach Shifter kombiniert, also ohne kleinstes Ritzel. Das ging auch sehr gut, notfalls kann man ne 9fach Kassette mit 40Zähnen nachrüsten, gibt's doch sicher auch von Sunrace o.a.
Disc geht mW nur bei der Large-Variante.
Wenn Du 'Small' kaufst, wird dir das Teil in etwa 2 Jahren "aus den Händen gerissen", will sagen, der Wiederverkaufswert ist recht hoch, ca. 200€ Wertverlust dürften bei einigermaßen guter Pflege realistisch sein.
Large geht auch gut, ist aber nicht so exotisch und kann recht bald durch ein kleines 26er abgelöst werden.


----------



## 2steep4us (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde das Kinder-Scale in den Metall-Container werfen. Nicht böse gemeint, aber da ist gar nix Kinder gerecht oder irgendwie vernünftig und gut.......!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (1. Januar 2018)

Deine Begründung wenn  ich fragen darf!?Bin grad au auf der Suche nach nem gescheiten Rad für meinen Junior!Gar Net so einfach...wird wohl von V Pace Bikes ein Rad,zwar net ganz billig.Aber lässt sich dann bestimmt au ganz gut wieder verkaufen.


----------



## 2steep4us (1. Januar 2018)

Also an dem Rad sind m. E. keine ordentlichen und vernünftigen Teile und es ist auch alles inkl. Rahmen unnötig schwer und für ein Kind eine einzige Qual!


----------



## KIV (1. Januar 2018)

Naja, es kommt immer noch auch das jeweilige Vergleichsobjekt an. Die mir bekannten 'Panzer' der Großserienhersteller mit 12kg (und mehr) sind eine ganz andere Schrott-Kategorie...Insofern kann ich das Rad als 'Schritt in die richtige Richtung' anerkennen. Aber verglichen mit Pyro, VPace oder auch Kubikes ist es unnötig schwer und auch recht teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lewapitti (1. Januar 2018)

so einen richtigen 1:1-Vergleich habe ich leider noch nicht gefunden...
VPACE, KUbikes und PYRO sind für 700€ nicht zu haben, oder es fehlt an der Ausstattung (Schaltung/ Gänge, Discs etc.). Schrauben will/ kann ich nicht.
Zieht man aber bspw. das oft gelobte ORBEA MX24 Team-Disc zum Vergleich heran, ist das Scott 2 kg leichter, aber „nur“ 200€ teurer.
Milchmädchenrechnung? vielleicht


----------



## KIV (1. Januar 2018)

Das Scale ist ja offensichtlich nicht für den Hardcore-Geländeeinsatz gedacht. Insofern ist die Scheibenbremse vermutlich verzichtbar... Herr Fischer bietet bei Bedarf sicher auch ne größere Kassette oder gleich 10fach an. Bei uns hat 34 zu 12-34 immer gereicht, 32 zu 11-36 deckt schon noch deutlich mehr ab...


----------



## lewapitti (1. Januar 2018)

Ich nehme an, der „Herr Fischer“ ist der, der bei pyrobikes.de im Impressum auftaucht?!

Die Aufpreise zum V-brake und 1x8 Standard, kann man ja bei der Konfiguration des TWENTYFOUR ULTRALIGHT schon erahnen.
Für Disc und 1x10 wären da 386€ fällig.


----------



## KIV (1. Januar 2018)

Ja, genau der. Das Ultralight ist dann aber der L-Rahmen, glaube ich. (Bei Small gibt's keine Disc.) Mit Sicherheit sind dann aber auch die übrigen Komponenten 'ultralight', besonders der LRS.
Denk mal drüber nach, ob Disc wirklich sein muss. Eine gut eingestellte Vbrake bremst auch sehr gut, mein Junior hat damit problemlos das Hinterrad (kontrolliert) zum Steigen gebracht.

Edith würde sich auch den 10fach-Umbau sparen und ggf diese Kassette verbauen, falls die Größe nicht angeboten wird: https://m.ebay.de/itm/Kassette-Sunr...009970?hash=item284a67d2b2:g:oWAAAOSwywRaEeN9
Oder bleib bei 8fach und such Dir ne passende Kassette. Die ist bei ausgebautem Hinterrad in <3Min getauscht.


----------



## lewapitti (1. Januar 2018)

@KIV 
Besten Dank für dein Feedback!

Und *schwubs* stehe ich wieder vor der (eigentlich schon beantworteten) Frage, ob Discs und/ oder Federgabel bei einem 24er Sinn machen.
läuft.


----------



## KIV (1. Januar 2018)

Tja, die Frage ist so einfach nicht zu beantworten...Weisste ja selbst. 
Bei regelmäßigem Bikepark-Einsatz (oder vergleichbarem Gelände mit langen Abfahrten) ist irgendwann beides sinnvoll, bei "normalen" Anwendungsbereichen sinds halt auch zusätzliche Kilos, die erstmal (und immer) geschleppt werden müssen.
Für die Entwicklung seiner Fahrtechnik war bei unserem Bengel die Antwort "2x nein" genau richtig, denke ich. Dafür gabs dann echt früh das 26er mit "2x ja"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (1. Januar 2018)

Disc ist am 24er eher ein Kann als ein Muss, genauso die Federgabel. Ich würde die Entscheidung vom reellen Einsatzzweck des Rades abhängig machen. Da muss man als Papa auch mal das Ego beiseite lassen und einen Realitätscheck machen. Am Ende ist da oft weniger mehr.

Für 95% der radfahrenden Kinder dürfte eine gut eingestellt V-Brake samt Starrgabel völlig ausreichen. Meine große Tochter hat sich selbst beim aktuellen 26er von sich aus für das gleiche Setup entschieden.

Wobei Mädels der Poserfaktor von Disc, Federgabel und 3x9 generell nicht so wichtig scheint. Jungs (auch große) sind dafür wohl "anfälliger". 

kc85


----------



## lewapitti (2. Januar 2018)

völlig richtig, beim MUSS und KANN spricht auch das ego mit. ich versuche es zu kontrollieren. 
ein wirklicher realitätscheck ohne discs + gabel mit der option bei bedarf nachzurüsten wäre ideal.


----------



## Johnzon (25. Januar 2018)

Moin Gemeinde,

hatte mir u.a. das Scott Scale rc jr für meinen Großen auch ausgeguckt. 10.1kg ok. Finde allerdings nirgendwo eine Angabe zur Kurbelarmlänge. Im Handel scheint es die NX als üblichen Standard 170/175 zu geben. Für eine "Kinder-Geo" dann doch etwas over-done, oder?

J


----------



## Johnzon (25. Januar 2018)

sehe gerade 155mm und 165mm gibt es anscheinend auch. Nur was ist an dem Scott verbaut?


----------



## Linipupini (25. Januar 2018)

Mit 152/155 bist du auf der sicheren Seite.
Baust du selber? oder kaufst du komplett?
Ich habe einen 24" Scale JR RC Rahmen mt einer Spinner Grind hier stehen.
Michael


----------



## Johnzon (25. Januar 2018)

Idee war ggf das 2018er Modell zu kaufen mit anschliessendem Pimpen (Federgabel, hier und dort Abspecken...). Nehme auch gebraucht, wenn der Kurs und Zustand ok sind


----------



## Linipupini (25. Januar 2018)

Habe nur Rahmen/Gabel


----------



## Johnzon (25. Januar 2018)

Hm. Gern etwas mehr


----------

